# direkte Mailweiterleitung



## mintracer (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen...

ich bin nun dabei langsam mit meinen domains umzuziehen...

ich nutze nun einen Debian 4.0 Etch mit ISPconfig (latest stable 2.x.x)

nun stosse ich langsam aber auch auf ein kleines problem...

ich hab bisher noch eine domain mit 1 postfach und ca. 30 direkte weiterleitungen

Bsp:

hannes@mustermann.de --> hannes@arcor.de 
claudia@mustermann.de --> claudia@ish.de
xxx@mustermann.de --> xxx@domain.de

(ohne Postfach auf meinem server und auch ohne useraccount)

besteht die möglichkeit bei ispconfig eine oder mehrere direkte weiterleitungen zu realisieren?

Ich nutze bisher serveradmin24 dort ist dies halt möglich...
wichtig ist es halt für ein spezielles Webprojekt wo einheitliche Mailadressen eine Rolle spielen...

lg mini


----------



## Till (19. Juni 2008)

> besteht die möglichkeit bei ispconfig eine oder mehrere direkte weiterleitungen zu realisieren?


Richte jeweils einen Mailuser ein und trage dort dann das Ziel der Weiterleitung ein.


----------

